# Full Black Leather Interior Swap!



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

Full Black Leather Interior Swap!

I have had these “generic” racing seats in my car for about a year and a half, and have had my stock rear seats every since I had my car, time for a change!

http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/bigballershow6304_15.jpg


Well I paid my Maxima off (Woo! Hoo!)
So to “reward” me and my Maxima I bought some black leather seats (I have been wanting an interior swap for a while now....) I won an auction on Ebay $465.00 for factory front driver and passenger seats, rear seats & all 4 door panels. 








































Here are some my galleries please rate them thank you!

My “Old” Trunk Setups In My Maxima
http://www.carstereo.com/installs/photo_gallery_album.cfm?home=yes&photoid=4158&galleryid=199


My Wife’s 2001 Nissan Altima
http://www.carstereo.com/installs/photo_gallery_album.cfm?home=yes&photoid=1358&galleryid=200


My 1983 Ford Ranger
http://www.carstereo.com/installs/photo_gallery_album.cfm?home=yes&photoid=1326&galleryid=201


TEAM LSR-LOUD STREET RIDES/SUB-SONIC INNOVATIONS (Sub Enclosures We Build)
http://www.carstereo.com/installs/photo_gallery_album.cfm?home=yes&photoid=4050&galleryid=448


My Current Maxima Setup
http://www.carstereo.com/installs/photo_gallery_album.cfm?home=yes&photoid=6113&galleryid=449


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Oooo, I can't wait to do mine. I got black G20 seats ready to go.

got a question for ya, who did the leather in the door panels? I want to do a plush look like that in my sentra.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Oooo, I can't wait to do mine. I got black G20 seats ready to go.
> 
> got a question for ya, who did the leather in the door panels? I want to do a plush look like that in my sentra.


it's stock they are stock door panels w/leather inserts...


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

thats sexy, now that you've done the leather swap, you can do the stick shift swap :thumbup:


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

himbo said:


> thats sexy, now that you've done the leather swap, you can do the stick shift swap :thumbup:



nope this is a daily driven family car can't be changing gears and taking cars of kids at the same time..........


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn good box idea to. LOL.. Makes me laugh... I remember making like a new speaker box every few month. Some really nice idea's. Have you ever worked with fiberglass before then? How hard/easy was it?


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> Damn good box idea to. LOL.. Makes me laugh... I remember making like a new speaker box every few month. Some really nice idea's. Have you ever worked with fiberglass before then? How hard/easy was it?



thanks............
this was my very 1st tiem every working w/fiberglass and doing an enclosure it was a good learning experience...


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

maxedout97maxima said:


> nope this is a daily driven family car can't be changing gears and taking cars of kids at the same time..........


that saddens me  i am fan of stick maxes, a couple of my friends have/had them. they were sick


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

That looks hot. And in the sun, it'll be..


----------

